# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Reagimet tuaja mbi anëtarësimin e Shqipërisë në NATO

## Albo

Sapo është bërë publik lajmi që Shqipëria ka marrë ftesën e anëtarësimit nga NATO. Ky është një lajm i gëzueshëm dhe një arritje e madhe për shtetin shqiptar post-komunist. E hapëm këtë temë për të vjelë reagimet dhe mendimet tuaja mbi këtë lajm. Ju ftojmë tu jepni përgjigje pyetjeve në vazhdim:

*1. Cili ishte reagimi juaj kur mësuat për lajmin e ftesës për anëtarësim në NATO?
2. Çfarë do të thotë për Shqipërinë një anëtarësim në NATO?
3. Si do të ndikojë ky anëtarësim në jetën dhe të ardhmen e vendit?*

Diskutim të këndshëm.

----------


## Bizantin

Unë qesha me anglishten e doktorit dhe mënyrën se si e shikonin udhëheqësat e tjerë në samit.

_''Dhis iz e mirekël, dhis iz e mirekël.... Thenk ju veri maç''_ (This is a miracle, this is a miracle... Thank you very much)

Bushi qeshte e pastaj duartrokitën të gjithë.

----------


## dibrani2006

_Une ja vura re Bushit se si ishte shume emocionues kur shikonte  pjesmarsit Shqiptar ne SAMITIN E NATOS.


I gezuar padishim._

----------


## brooklyn2007

*1. Cili ishte reagimi juaj kur mësuat për lajmin e ftesës për anëtarësim në NATO?
2. Çfarë do të thotë për Shqipërinë një anëtarësim në NATO?
3. Si do të ndikojë ky anëtarësim në jetën dhe të ardhmen e vendit?*

E permbledhur ne pak fjale do ta quaja:

1. Shume i gezuar
2. Shprese dhe siguri per te ardhmen
3. Pozitivisht dhe me shume motivim per te ecur perpara

----------


## Kreksi

3. Si do të ndikojë ky anëtarësim në jetën dhe të ardhmen e vendit?

  U hapen dyret e shpreses se mirë

Une besoj se antarsimi ne Nato eshte nje garat, një shqiperi e paluhatshme e pa kercnuar  dhe e rrespektuar tash e tutje, ky eshte një nder i madh per ne te gjithe, çka do te thotë se eshte nje hap drejte zhvillimit  dhe investimeve, njerzit do  kene vullnet me te madh edhe per te punuar  e  jetuar  me mire.
Na mungon vetem edhe energjija elektrike dhe hekurudha qe do e lidhi vendin me boten se pa hekurudh një vend mbetet i varfer...
Pra  u hapen dyret e shpreses se mirë !

----------


## andiOS

Urimet me te perzemerta gjithe shqiptareve ku do qe ndodhen !
Kjo eshte nje tjeter dite e shenuar pas shpalljes se pamvaresise se Kosoves e me gezon mjaft.

Shpersoj te jete nje fillim i mire per te gjithe ne per ket vendin tone te jete nje hap drejt legalitet e puneve te mira e te pastra te rifitojme besimin te njeri tjetri e mos te jemi te perbuzur nga askush.

----------


## RaPSouL

> Sapo është bërë publik lajmi që Shqipëria ka marrë ftesën e anëtarësimit nga NATO. Ky është një lajm i gëzueshëm dhe një arritje e madhe për shtetin shqiptar post-komunist. E hapëm këtë temë për të vjelë reagimet dhe mendimet tuaja mbi këtë lajm. Ju ftojmë tu jepni përgjigje pyetjeve në vazhdim:
> 
> *1. Cili ishte reagimi juaj kur mësuat për lajmin e ftesës për anëtarësim në NATO?
> 2. Çfarë do të thotë për Shqipërinë një anëtarësim në NATO?
> 3. Si do të ndikojë ky anëtarësim në jetën dhe të ardhmen e vendit?*
> 
> Diskutim të këndshëm.



Pershendetje!

Fakti qe sot Shqiperia mori ftesen per anetaresim ne NATO me gezoi tejmase edhe pse me heret leviznin thashethemet dhe prej ateher filluan emocionet e pritjes se zyrtarizimit te lajmit. Personalisht kur lexova lajmin zyrtar reth kesaj ceshtje u gezova tejmase dhe lajmerova shok e shoqeri aq sa munda. Per mua ishte nje hap i madh ky dhe me gezoi tejmase.

Anetaresimi ne NATO per Shqiperine do te thote edhe nje hap me afer evropes dhe integrimit ne brendin e saj. Shqiperise qe prej kesaj dite i rritet vlera dhe autoriteti tejmase ne pikpamje nga te gjitha shtetet e tjera.


Kjo arritje e madhe per Shqiperine, normal qe do te kete ndikim pozitiv si ne jeten ashtu edhe ne zhvillimin e mbare shtetit te Shqiperise. Shqiperia tashme ka bere nje hap teper te madh drejt zhvillimit total te saj, ne cdo aspekt te nje permisimi te rethanave shteterore. 

Te shtoj edhe dicka: Viti 2008 mund te merret si nje nder vitet me te sukseshme per mbare kombin Shqiptar pas vitit 1912. C'mund te kerkojme me teper nga ky vit kur deri me tash kemi arritur aq sa kemi pritur me qindra vite. Edhe kur dihet se viti ende eshte ne brendin e tij dhe shpresojme qe ende te kemi levizje pozitive per kombin tone. Duke filluar nga shpallja e pavaresis se Kosoves e deri tek marrja e fteses per anetaresim ne NATO te Shqiperise jane hapa tejet te medhej qe nje dite te krijojme nje komb dhe nje shtet etnik te zhvilluar dhe te integruar ne te gjitha institucionet nderkombetare. Qellimi i madh dhe i shumepritur eshte me afer se kurre SHQIPERI ETNIKE!



Rapsoul.

----------


## strong_07

Ftesa ne Nato per Shqiprin do sjell perfitime ekonomike dhe ushtarake

----------


## i/regjistruar

përfitime ekonomike s'shikoj... NATO ësht aleancë Ushtarake

pra Ushtria e Ushtarët do përfitojn... Ushtria sepse do riformohet duke filluar nga armët (zhdukjen e kalashave, e t'gjith pislliqet Sovjetike) deri tek uniformat, 
që për mendimin tim s'ësht pak...

gjithsesi, koh t'vështira... stë bo kush nder pa interes

duke pas parasysh dhe faktorin t'jap dorën me t'mor krahun... ka shum mundsi që në një periudh jo t'largët NATO-s (U.S.A) mund ti nevoiten ja 3.000 / 4.000 Ushtarë Shqiptarë për të mbajtur paqe në Iran mbas një shkatrrimi total

pak a shum ashtu si ndodhi në Irak...

----------


## Reiart

Ne Shqiperi po na zgerlaqin taksat, smogu, pislliku i gjithanshem, familja e shthurur, institucionet qe nuk te ndihmojne, shendetsia qe  te vdes me para, arsimi qe le per te deshiruar, energjia qe mungon, uji i ndotur.......... shpresoj qe nato te merret edhe me keto gjera te "volga".

Shqiperine e futen ne Nato nuk u fut vete. Ata qe e futen ne Nato duhet ti kene bere mire llogarite qe na pranuan pa asnje lloj standarti. Eshte ne te miren e tyre dhe jo tonen. Neve na rrofshin SALITE DHE EDUSHKAT.

----------


## _MALSORI_

dikur kur shqiperia ishte pa kushtetute shume shqiptare i kishin varur shpresat te miratimi i saj dhe berja e shtetit me dokumentin themeltar te tij.ishte pragu i miratimit te saj ne parlament kur nje entuziast  me thoshte '' ah sa te miratohet kushtetuta  dhe mbarojne hallet tona''..e pyes ate se cka eshte kushtetuta more..shpejt e shpejt mu pergjigj se ishte dokumenti themeltar i nje shteti mbi te cilin rregullohet jeta e tij.mire e kishte i shkreti por kur une i dhashe nje pergjigje tjeter ai mbeti disi i hutuar.i thashe qe kushtetuta e nje shteti eshte nje liber me shume vlera por dhe pa asnje vlere ne te cilin jane te shkruara disa rregulla mbi te cilat ecen jeta e shtetit..ka shume vlera kjo kushtetute nese e hape ate dhe ato qe jane shkruar aty i zbaton ne jete  por eshte krejtesisht e pa vlere nese e mbyll dhe e vendos ne nje raft librash..e solla kete histori per te thene se edhe samiti i natos dhe ftesa per ne nato jane sa te gezueshme po aq edhe shqetesuese.tani na duhet neve te tregojme kush jemi dhe a do te shkojme ne standartet  qe nato kerkon.shpresojme

----------


## Darius

Ska lajm me te mire per Shqiperine, shqiptaret dhe klasen e saj politike qe megjithe calimet dhe problemet qe ka, perseri kjo eshte nje arritje shume e madhe dhe historike. Une e deshiroja me shpirt dhe mbaja frymen keto dite pasi tragjedia e Gerdecit mund te ndikonte shume per keq dhe te na degediste edhe disa vite te tjere larg ketij objektivi. Por desh zoti qe nuk ju dha rendesi dhe tashme jemi pjese e asaj aleance ku duhet te kishim qene prej dekadash. Futja ne kete aleance eshte pozitive ne cdo drejtim dhe e afron Shqiperine edhe njehere me shume me vendet perendimore dhe strukturat e tij, sidomos ato ushtarake. Ndikimi ne te ardhmen do jete vetem pozitiv dhe shpresedhenes. Nese tragjedia e Gerdecit ishte nje loje e hartuar per te penguar futjen e Shqiperise ne Nato atehere e them me plote gojen se ata qe e gatuan ate maskarallek kane marre nje grusht qe i ka hedhur K.O. !!

Urime Shqiperi

----------


## Homza

Nato ne gjirin e saj ka vetem shtete te afirmuara ne skenen nderkombetare, me nje politike stabile te brendshme dhe te jashtme. 

Anetaresimi ne Nato, percon siguri tek n=investitoret e huaj, bashkoi ksaj taksat e ulta dhe ndihmen qe qeveria e tanishme i ofron investitoreve te hauj, patjeter do ta shnderroje shqiperine ne nje parajse investimesh.


Anetaresimi ne NAto ndihmon jasht mase lehtesimin e anetaresimit ne EU.


Qeveria ka shum merita, pasiqe eshte drejtperdrejt e azhnornuar ne jeten totale te shtetit tone, po ashtu edhe opozita ka nje reng meritash sidomos per konsensusin e ofruar per reformat.


Shqiperia tani e tutje nuk do shihet sikur shihej para vitit 2005, si nje vend i korruptuar dhe i qelbur nga krimi i organizuar dhe bandat mafjoze.....maxhoranca e ka meriten e nxjerrjes se Shqiperise nga nje vend cope cope ne nje vend anetari me te drejta te plota ne NAto.

Zoti ndihmofte Shqiptaret, ama sot nuk kemi vetem nje gezim, kemi edhe gezmin tjeter, pafajsine e Ramush Haradinaj, luftetarit dhe heroit te gjalle te UCKse.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

Nuk diskutohet se integrimi i shqiperis ne organizatet verio-atlantike eshte nje fitore per shtetin e Shqiperis, uroj qe politikanet shqiptar te jene te zotit qe ti shfytezojne te gjitha keto dyer te bukura qe po u hapen dhe me ne fund te fillojne dhe te punojne ne ndertimin e jeses se cdo shqiptari!

Gostivari_usa

----------


## shtegetar

Shpresa asnjeher nuk shuhet ,qoft e mbar kjo dit per te gjith popullin shqiptar ,duke u antarsuar ne nato esht rruga me e afert drejt integrimit per ne Europ...........2 gezime ne nje dit ,.....po me vjen mir per Ramushin qe ka dal i pa fajshem ta gezoj lirin dhe pavarsin .

----------


## PYRRHUS

Sot eshte nje dite e madhe per gjithe shqiptaret... M'ka knaq shpirtin presidenti me fjalimin e tij... Shqiptaret me nuk marin si shembull demokracine perendimore , qe sot shqiptaret jane pjese e demokracise perendimore... E ardhmja e shqiptareve gjithsesi qe do jete e ndritshme... 

P.S.: KEEP WALKING... GOD BLESS THE UNITED STATES OF ALBANIA...

----------


## BlueBaron

> Sapo është bërë publik lajmi që Shqipëria ka marrë ftesën e anëtarësimit nga NATO. Ky është një lajm i gëzueshëm dhe një arritje e madhe për shtetin shqiptar post-komunist. E hapëm këtë temë për të vjelë reagimet dhe mendimet tuaja mbi këtë lajm. Ju ftojmë tu jepni përgjigje pyetjeve në vazhdim:
> 
> *1. Cili ishte reagimi juaj kur mësuat për lajmin e ftesës për anëtarësim në NATO?
> 2. Çfarë do të thotë për Shqipërinë një anëtarësim në NATO?
> 3. Si do të ndikojë ky anëtarësim në jetën dhe të ardhmen e vendit?*
> 
> Diskutim të këndshëm.


1. Cili ishte reagimi juaj kur mësuat për lajmin e ftesës për anëtarësim në NATO?

- Ishallah s'plas nai luft tjeter me çu çunat ton per me lon kockat ...


2. Çfarë do të thotë për Shqipërinë një anëtarësim në NATO?

- Tashi s'ka mo greku byth me na bo si gangsterr, se jena dhe ne t'fort ...


3. Si do të ndikojë ky anëtarësim në jetën dhe të ardhmen e vendit ?

- Ket e di vetem Zoti Modh. Asnji tjeter mos t'vij e t'na boj si profet ...

----------


## Dorontina

*Reagimet tuaja mbi anëtarësimin e Shqipërisë në NATO* 

FLM Berisha me politiken qe mban ....bravo.....do i ben shqiptaret qytetar si te tjer popuj...u hiq titulli "bodpipel"

----------


## KOKASHTA

> *1. Cili ishte reagimi juaj kur mësuat për lajmin e ftesës për anëtarësim në NATO?
> 2. Çfarë do të thotë për Shqipërinë një anëtarësim në NATO?
> 3. Si do të ndikojë ky anëtarësim në jetën dhe të ardhmen e vendit?*
> 
> Diskutim të këndshëm.


1- Kete gje e prisja. Isha shume i sigurte qe Shqiperia do ftohej pamvaresisht ngjarjes se Gerdecit. Kjo eshte nje politike evropiane dhe amerikane, kshu qe ne kete rast ndihmuan nje vend si Shqiperia ti afrohet edhe me shume bashkimit europian dhe ecjes perpara.

2- Ndryshime te disa ligjeve dhe zhdukjen e maskaralleqeve pak nga pak.

3- Ecje perpara. Zhdukjen me hapa me te shpejte te qelbesirlleqeve qe benin dhe bejne qeveritaret Shqiptare. Me hyrjen ne nato i afrohemi hyrjes ne B.E e cila nuk eshte me larg se 4-5 vjet. Besoj se brenda ketyre 4-5 vjeteve do kemi shume perparesi si nga ana ekonomike ashtu edhe ne lidhje me shtetet e tjera. Besoj, qe shume shtete do fillojne te heqin vizat dhe te jemi dhe ne shqiptaret nje here "elektrone te lire".

----------


## dodoni

Gezuar te gjithe shqiptareve!

Eshte nje dite historike jo vetem per Shqiperine por edhe per gjithe shqiptaret. Anetaresimi vecse pritej prej vitesh. Tani Shqiperia eshte vend shume me i sigurte shikuar nga te gjitha aspektet. Kjo do rris investimet e huaja ne Shqiperi dhe do modernizoj plotesisht ushtrine shqiptare.

----------

